# Time to replace OEM tires, suggestions needed.



## stresco (Aug 6, 2009)

I have put over 50k miles on the General Grabber tires that came with my 08 Pathfinder. I live in Hudson Valley NY, and do a lot of highway driving. I want to change them before we get hit with our first big snow storm of 2010. I have been looking on Tire Rack and am thinking about either the Michelin Latitude Tour, or the Micheling LTX M/S2. Has anone tried either of these two tires on their Pathfinders? Would you recommend a different set? Why?

Thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Any Michelin tire will be ok, Michelin tires are at the top of any list, you pay more for them but they are usually a very straight tire and last long if rotated properly. I had Michelin cross terrains on a Dakota I used to have and even with the V8 it was hard to get them to brake loose and spin, no idea how they would be in snow as I live in Florida, but they were a great tire while I had them, (sold the tires when I got rid of the truck so no long term info on them). Is your pathfinder a 4x4?


----------



## stresco (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, it is a 4x4. Spends more than 95% of the time in 2 Wheel Drive mode though.


----------



## kevster (May 11, 2010)

Make sure the traction rating on the tire you choose is a A rating. and the Temperature should be a B rating. Micheline, Yokohama geolander, Cooper tires are great tires, good luck in your selection.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a 97 SE and just replaced the Michelin LTX M/S with Bridgestone Dueler Revo 2. I cannot recommend the Mich LTX. I was never happy with them from day one. Found the traction to be poor in rain or snow given a fairly aggressive tread design. Had steering wheel wobble from day one too but that may have been due to lack of getting road force balance. The big plus was I got 100K miles out of them....and there is only one way that happens..hard rubber = less traction. The Revo 2s are very pricey but ride excellent on dry/wet roads. Don't have snow experience with them yet but they are incredibly smooth riding for an AT tread...with zero steering vibrations at any speed....but again..whatever you get...find a shop with the Hunter machine and get road force balanced. Other strong considerations for me were BFG AT and Yoko Geolander....both appear to be good choices. Good luck.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I loved the original LTX M/S on my old 99 Mercedes ML320 and loved them for 60k miles before I sold the truck with almost half tread left and I also love them on my moms 04 Honda Pilot. The tires were quiet, had excellent traction in any condition, including heavy snow, and wore like iron. I have not used the M/S 2's yet since I wanted the more aggressive Dueler A/T Revo 2 on my 01 Pathfinder, but I am sure they are excellent.

Honestly it depends on your driving style, if its all highway I would say Michelin LTX M/S 2. Some A/T tires like the Dueler A/T Revo 2 and the Michelin LTX A/T are very awesome street tires with some off road capabilities...


----------



## westslope (Jun 25, 2008)

Have used Michelin LTX M/S 6-ply tires on the '93 pathfinder over the past 10 years. Our big danger on the west coast is rain. But they work fine in snow in 2-wheel drive in most cases. The odd time I put it into 4-wheel drive for snow and ice. I grew up in Eastern Canada so I find driving in the snow and ice to be relatively easy. 

Incidentally, I do go off-road with these tires and they go everywhere including places where off-roaders with big trucks and knobby tires get stuck. Compared to everybody else's 4X4 SUV sporting highly aggressive treads, I reckon this SUV with these 4-season tires is dead quiet by comparison.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

Tires are always a hot topic as there are as many opinions as there are tires sizes, makes and models.

For my 2c worth, I always run dedicated winter and summer tires. Depending on where you live conditions may not necessarily be warrant buying dedicated winters, but a good all-season would be key.
In my years of experience with different tire brands and the research that I have done on tires since I got my pathy 4 years ago, I would heartily recommend first the Nokian Vativa or second the Yokohama Geolandar series of tires. Both are excellent brands with great quality product and warranties. Pricing is good for what you are getting as well. 

Good luck with your purchase.

**For what it is worth I would recommend both of these brands over the Michelin series of tire, though Michellins are not a bad tire either**


----------



## stresco (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I wanted to get other people's opinions before I dropped a grand on tires. I'm going to go with the m/s tires. For the driving I do, I think they are the best fit for me.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

stresco said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I wanted to get other people's opinions before I dropped a grand on tires. I'm going to go with the m/s tires. For the driving I do, I think they are the best fit for me.


If you have not done so already...be sure to check out the info and reviews on tirerack.com. Consumerreports.org is another place for info. As well as here and npora.org. Picking tires is not an easy thing to do. This year I did a TON of research on the above and other resources. For an AT design the three that seemed to consistently rise to the top with few if any negative reviews were the BFG ATs, Yoko Geolander and Revo's. Now there certainly are other good choices out there...but most have at least "some" negative reviews...with these three I found very few. You might also want to call tirerack.com and talk to one of their consultants about your needs. When I did so recently I was shocked at how knowledgeable they were and how much time they spent on the phone talking with me.


----------



## captrailer (Aug 17, 2009)

Many thenks for the discussion folks, i too am shopping for tires. Presently have a worn pair of Toyo Open Country ATs, which were your basic OK tire. I too have been looking at the Yoko Geolander and Bridgestone Dueler Revo 2, so i will check out the BFGs also. 

One thing I've heard about Michelin is that their warranty isn't worth the paper they are written on. You have to prove you maintained them. On the plus side, they stand up to a lot of abuse being made with that hard rubber.


----------



## CCPathfinder (Jul 20, 2010)

Just replaced mine with 235/70R15's down from the 265/70R15's that were on there... so maybe I will get some better gas mileage?
Went with Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S, had great ratings and reviews... everyone seems happy with them plus they kinda have a rugged look to them. $101 ea plus a $50 mail in rebate at discounttiredirect.com


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

CCPathfinder said:


> Just replaced mine with 235/70R15's down from the 265/70R15's that were on there... so maybe I will get some better gas mileage?
> Went with Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S, had great ratings and reviews... everyone seems happy with them plus they kinda have a rugged look to them. $101 ea plus a $50 mail in rebate at discounttiredirect.com


Captrailer,
this post reminded me....Bridgestone is I believe still running a rebate of $100 off of four Revos....I believe it is still going on....started about 2 weeks after I put mine on!!! ugh....


----------



## skinny2 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just installed the Michelin LTX-M/S2 and so far very pleased with them on the PF. Much smoother, quieter, and better grip than the OEM General's ever had, particularly in the wet. 

The LTX-M/S2 is a highway tire not an all-terrain so there's really no comparison to the Dueler Revo's or other A/T's. On the road they'll perform much better than any A/T although Revo's do a commendable job. I ran Revo's on my Tundra and they did fine but lasted under 30k miles the way I drive (very aggressive and lots of twisty roads). Got 35k miles out of the Generals on the PF so hopefully I can get 50k on the Michelins. You basically have to run a tire bald to get anything out of the warranty so I've never even tried. I usually toss tires at 5/32nds. I drive in very remote locations and don't want to risk having issues.


----------



## westslope (Jun 25, 2008)

I see there is also an A/T2 model. Are the M/S2 and A/T2 designed to replace or succeed the A/T and M/S models?


----------



## skinny2 (Nov 2, 2010)

westslope said:


> I see there is also an A/T2 model. Are the M/S2 and A/T2 designed to replace or succeed the A/T and M/S models?


Yes both are the latest/greatest versions of those tires. The A/T2 looks to have bigger changes than the M/S. I considered going with an A/T because I do a little off-road driving for work (mainly mine roads) and they generally do a little better in snow (but not as great on ice). I think the Dueller Revo and the A/T2 are very close and both have identical ratings on tirerack.com. I probably would have tried the A/T2 since I've run the Revo's before. If I did more off-roading I'd give the nod to the Revos.


----------



## westslope (Jun 25, 2008)

I do abandoned, greasy _skidder_ trails with the 4-season LTX M/S tires. No problem.

Never had an issue in snow with the same tires. But have not tempted beyond 1 1/2 foot of snow. Mind you a FWD compact with chains will cut through snow well too.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I live about an Hour North of NY State and I run BFG AT's roughly April to November, and Michlien Latitude XI 2's during the mid winter months. 

Both are excellent tires, and I would run the BF's all year if they had a winter (for temp) compound. 

The only problem with AT's or a Goodyear territory for you is you will wear them a lot quicker with highway driving. 

There have been lots of good suggestions so far, I like the territory for a "cheaper" tire but myself I don't mind paying the $$$ for BFG's as they are the best tire i have ever had on any truck.


----------



## westslope (Jun 25, 2008)

The only problem with AT tires is that they wear faster?

Here are some other potential problems:

- they cost more

- they are noisier

- they are less fuel efficient

- under some natural driving conditions such as sheer ice or heavy rain, they are less safe.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

westslope said:


> The only problem with AT tires is that they wear faster?
> 
> Here are some other potential problems:
> 
> ...


As Mario sez...Here we go again!

Any extra cost comes with added value...better snow traction for one...so that's a personal choice as to whether you value that or not, 

my Revo 2's aren't noisy at all, 

difference in fuel efficiency is marginal...so who cares,

less safe? really? ...under any conditions the tires are not less safe...just less safe drivers who don't know how to.


----------



## skinny2 (Nov 2, 2010)

Biggest reason I stay away from the A/T if I can help it is the handling. Revo's are tops in the A/T world, but they still give up some handling. They do get a little loud as they age too but it's a great tire if you need the off-road traction. However, I couldn't recommend anyone going with an A/T if they don't off-road though more than light-stuff.


----------



## westslope (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree skinny2. If you are going to crawl over rocks, tree roots and loose terrain, then AT tires are ideal. 

In deep snow: snow tires, ATs will perform. For everything else, quality M/S tires are more than adequate. I guess it helps to know how to drive. But for those experiencing difficulties I can see how extra tread might build self-confidence.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

I had a set of Goodyear Wranger silent Armors on my 99 Grand Cherokee before I lifted it, and loved those tires. When I wear out my MTRs on my jeep I will be going back to the Goodyears. I used to live in Ut and had plenty of snow and did my fair share of mud, dirt and they performed awesome.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

stresco said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I wanted to get other people's opinions before I dropped a grand on tires. I'm going to go with the m/s tires. For the driving I do, I think they are the best fit for me.


Where did you find the LTX M/S2? There all on backorder.
Are you happy with them?


----------



## skinny2 (Nov 2, 2010)

I bought mine from a local tire dealer. Cheaper than TireRack. They had them in a couple days but that was the end of October. A buddy just put the same tires on his Armada and it took a week to get them. So far they're terrific and a huge improvement over the OEM Generals.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks skinny2. I found a set of 4 LTX MS2, after significant search... I will have them installed today.


----------

